# Alaska Pending #2 P & Y Potential Record Kodiak Brown Bear



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jun 14, 2014)

In case you have not seen this . . . 



Show 11 Trailer 

Time:  46-sec.

Published Dec 10, 2013

Just your usual predator calling show . . . except we're calling in Kodiak brown bears. 




AND


#2 Pending Pope and Young Brown Bear-Juan Garcia The Wild Outdoors

Time:  10:50



Jake Latendresse

Published on Jan 27, 2014

Join us as we follow, bow hunter Juan Garcia and Master Guide Sam Fejes, into the isolated wilderness of Kodiak Island, Alaska. They are in pursuit of the largest land predator on earth. 

Feel the intensity as Sam uses a predator call to lure a gigantic brown bear to within 12 yards of Juan's PSE Omen Max. Putting themselves into a calculated risk, Sam and Juan maintain their composure as the bear approaches. Producer and cameraman, Jake Latendresse, sits back from 20 yards away capturing the entire event as it unfolds. Its intense, dramatic, rare and special...in fact, its unbelievable!

Special thanks to Kodiak National Wildlife Refuge for allowing us to film, but more importantly, thanks to them for their vision into the management system they have applied to enhance bear conservation. Since the establishment of KNWR, the brown bear population has doubled in size, strongly led by the implementation of hunting as a tool to control the mature male bear density. As a result, young bears thrive and have better opportunity to reach maturity.

This hunt aired in its entirety Jay Gregory's The Wild Outdoors on Outdoor Channel in 2013. It is due to air again in spring of 2014


OR shorter version below . . . 


PSE's Wild Outdoors: Juan Garcia Kodiak Brown Bear

Time:  5:32

Published March 31, 2014




AND


https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.497388556982925.1073741825.106103866111398&type=3 

The Wild Outdoors

April 26, 2013

Jake Latendresse POV (point of view ) Alaskan Brown Bear

By The Wild Outdoors 

Updated about 10 months ago


"Alaska Brown Bear....with a bow and arrow WARNING: Explicit photos On April 8"

"*measured 10'2"* and his *unofficial skull measurement is 28 9/16"....5/8"* shy of the current archery world record. Body weight unknown"

Juan Garcia 28 10/16 Official Pope & Young 2nd all time.
July 10, 2013 at 1:50pm


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jul 15, 2014)

That is AWESOME. Thanks for sharing this info.


----------



## Big7 (Aug 5, 2014)

Wish I had one.

They are not the largest land predator.

Not as big as a polar bear but they are of the same strain.

I'm pretty sure I don't need to mess with one.. UNLESS..
I have a 200 yard shot. Not nothing to play with.

Great kill, great pics. I'm jealous.!!!


----------

